# Licensecart No Longer SolusVM Authorized Reseller



## Jonathan (May 24, 2017)

Wonder what happened here...



Licensecart said:


> From the 1st of June, 2017, all SolusVM services will cease to be provisioned as a result of internal cash flow issues. This was not an easy decision for us with all other options being thoroughly exhausted.
> 
> Yearly licenses will be refunded on a pro rata basis from our service end date stated above.
> 
> ...





Screenshotted in case it disappears. OP at https://twitter.com/Licensecart/status/867031199608438784


----------



## Lee (May 24, 2017)

Internal cash flow issues, does Solus require an up front or something and not enough buying licences?


----------



## Jonathan (May 24, 2017)

Lee said:


> Internal cash flow issues, does Solus require an up front or something and not enough buying licences?



That's what I'm wondering about. I know for regular licenses you just pay for the license each month, and it is up front.

I dunno how it works for resellers, maybe it's one that requires a lump-sum style agreement?


----------



## Jonathan (May 24, 2017)

From a source @ Solus:



> Pay licenses at the beginning of each month basically like cPanel. Just takes a tally of total licenses active at the end of the month and done.


----------



## Lee (May 24, 2017)

Seems odd then, you will always get the ones that don't pay and you end up with the cost for the month like it or not. But then you make sure they pay in advance and cancel before, only way with such slight margins.


----------



## zafouhar (May 24, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> From a source @ Solus:



If they work like cPanel then they may have a minimum amount and if Licensecart doesn't have enough licenses to meet the minimum amount then it makes no sense to continue offering Solusvm


----------



## raindog308 (May 24, 2017)

Could be one of those "we make pennies per license, out of which we pay staff and take profit, and...oh crap it's the 1st of the month and we need to front another month's worth of Solus".

It's also easy to get caught out on things like a large order cancels, disputes, etc. On paper, you may never need to pay your supplier before getting the customer's money, but it never works like that. tl;dr probably undercapitalized and running on thin margins.


----------



## maounique (May 24, 2017)

"We apologies" or not, there is one thing I do not understand.
Why are yearly licenses to be refunded? As I see it, solus authorized licensecart to sell yearly licenses, they did, the agreement is now between solus and the end user, the middle man has nothing to do with it, they do not provide after market services. What if the store you bought your 1 year antivirus license gets under and your license is invalid and has to be refunded in part? Something is wrong some place, or their agreement with solus is crazy.


----------



## Jonathan (May 25, 2017)

I bet their one-year was just a monthly that got renewed, ie they could pay for up front. Perhaps with thin margins getting some people on-board with yearly made the business model work...for a while? Then perhaps it caught up and new ordering yearly's couldn't subsidize the low margins anymore.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 25, 2017)

Probably didn't have enough volume/customers.


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2017)

Darn. It was nice because they were cheaper than SolusVM's pricing. Had I remembered them, I would have moved my licenses over to them (not saying it would have saved the company, but it probably would have helped had just a few others done it). 

I always liked Licensecart, too, and they have always been very pleasant.


----------



## Jonathan (May 25, 2017)

Tyler said:


> Darn. It was nice because they were cheaper than SolusVM's pricing. Had I remembered them, I would have moved my licenses over to them (not saying it would have saved the company, but it probably would have helped had just a few others done it).
> 
> I always liked Licensecart, too, and they have always been very pleasant.


Licensepal still sells it for a bit cheaper than direct.


----------



## maounique (May 25, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> I bet their one-year was just a monthly that got renewed



I don't think so, LC is not looking like a hit and run job and such a behaviour can't really look like anything else. 
Maybe Solus used some obscure clause to invalidate all licenses for some reason, being under a new management, I wouldn't think this is that far fetched as it sounds, maybe they are squeezing all the available turnips for the last drop of blood...


----------



## Jonathan (May 25, 2017)

maounique said:


> I don't think so, LC is not looking like a hit and run job and such a behaviour can't really look like anything else.
> Maybe Solus used some obscure clause to invalidate all licenses for some reason, being under a new management, I wouldn't think this is that far fetched as it sounds, maybe they are squeezing all the available turnips for the last drop of blood...



Well it probably doesn't help that @Licensecart comes off as very stand-offish frequently attacking members in one of his vendor's forums for asking simple questions. That sort of behavior doesn't exactly attract new customers...


----------



## maounique (May 25, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Well it probably doesn't help that @Licensecart comes off as very stand-offish frequently attacking



So we have a standoff a la Burst vs. VD, none particularly pleasant or loved, but, if that is the case, my bet is that LC is not the bad"(est)" guy here.


----------



## Jonathan (May 25, 2017)

maounique said:


> So we have a standoff a la Burst vs. VD, none particularly pleasant or loved, but, if that is the case, my bet is that LC is not the bad"(est)" guy here.



Oh man I'd forgotten all about that. Oh the good 'ol days...


----------



## Lee (May 25, 2017)

From his Twitter feed. "We did state that this is an internal cash flow issue with SolusVM."

Sounds like BS to me, trying to blame Solusvm having cash flow issues. If that was the case it would be affecting more than just him. 

He has seen this thread so could explain.


----------



## igobyterry (May 25, 2017)

I cannot go into specifics regarding the termination, however it was a last resort and not something we wanted to do. Further, SolusVM is not having any kind of cashflow issue (nor would it be logical for us to terminate a reseller if that were the case)

We continue to have a good relationship with our other 3 distributors who are in good standing, at http://solusvm.com/distributors-2/

As well, early next week we will have a page on our website for additional users to apply to become a distributor.


----------



## Lee (May 25, 2017)

Thanks @igobyterry - knew there was more to it.


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 15, 2017)

Lee said:


> From his Twitter feed. "We did state that this is an internal cash flow issue with SolusVM."
> 
> Sounds like BS to me, trying to blame Solusvm having cash flow issues. If that was the case it would be affecting more than just him.
> 
> He has seen this thread so could explain.



I've not been on here for a while and Callum meant with the solusvm product customers. Some how I've created a black hole, income coming in for every license didn't add up to our outgoings and I believe it's due to my kitty with InterWorx licenses and the InterWorx sales dropping so fast causing us to pay more for not what we were selling.

That and something else I'm not sure on I assume it's licenses which were not paid and we paid for them (due to not having modules made). Nothing to do with SolusVM it's my fault and I'm working on getting back on track with Callum and Matthews help.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Jul 11, 2017)

maounique said:


> "We apologies" or not, there is one thing I do not understand.
> Why are yearly licenses to be refunded? As I see it, solus authorized licensecart to sell yearly licenses, they did, the agreement is now between solus and the end user, the middle man has nothing to do with it, they do not provide after market services. What if the store you bought your 1 year antivirus license gets under and your license is invalid and has to be refunded in part? Something is wrong some place, or their agreement with solus is crazy.



Could be that they didn't actually paid for annual licenses and just used the upfront free for annual to boost their short-term cashflow.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 13, 2017)

Clouvider-Dom said:


> Could be that they didn't actually paid for annual licenses and just used the upfront free for annual to boost their short-term cashflow.



Well @Licensecart is working at a bar now...so something is definitely askew.


----------



## dweiruk (Jul 26, 2017)

I have been with them for a while now @Licensecart has been great for me from blesta to there addons also there script installer deals 

I wish they offered interworx again would be great


----------



## maounique (Jul 27, 2017)

Clouvider-Dom said:


> Could be that they didn't actually paid for annual licenses and just used the upfront free for annual to boost their short-term cashflow.



I dont see how this can happen, they would go under fast if that was the case. LC is not here for a couple of months, maybe they have difficulties, but i would wait for another rights holder to pull the plug first before judging. Truth being told, we dont know much, my opinion was with LC initially, however switched to i dont know after this thread.


----------



## Vertical (Aug 20, 2017)

looks like they are asleep at the wheel now. Interworx licenses set to inactive and not responding to tickets. Too bad because they used to be very good with services and support.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 23, 2017)

I had no issues when I was a client of LicenseCart, but I ended up jumping ship because of how aggressive he was on the forums when somebody mentioned a software he didn't like. It just gave me a bad feeling (I personally believe that however you act in public is how you will act in private regardless of the "comments are my own" messages in signatures). I'm glad I moved over to LicensePal (and they ended up being cheaper). It's not looking good right now: https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/122852/licensecart-what-is-going-on


----------



## River (Aug 27, 2017)

KuJoe said:


> I had no issues when I was a client of LicenseCart, but I ended up jumping ship because of how aggressive he was on the forums when somebody mentioned a software he didn't like. It just gave me a bad feeling (I personally believe that however you act in public is how you will act in private regardless of the "comments are my own" messages in signatures). I'm glad I moved over to LicensePal (and they ended up being cheaper). It's not looking good right now: https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/122852/licensecart-what-is-going-on



Looks like their site is down now, I might have to hop on this license reseller bandwagon.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 8, 2017)

There's quite a big conspiracy thread going on over on the Blesta forums about where he's gone.


----------



## CubeData (Sep 8, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> There's quite a big conspiracy thread going on over on the Blesta forums about where he's gone.



all I can say with your reply and his on there is wow.....what a PR(Public Relations) nightmare lol


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 11, 2017)

Seems it has changed hands now to someone named Alex...



> Hello,
> 
> I would like to sincerely apologize to you for any licensing issues you may have experienced in the past couple months and for the delayed ticket responses. I am however pleased to announce LicenseCart has since been acquired, and work has already begun on ensuring such issues no longer arise. One of the more popular requests I've seen is more automation modules ridding of manual license provisioning; this is something we're also working on over the next couple months.
> 
> ...


----------



## CubeData (Sep 11, 2017)

Coastercraze said:


> Seems it has changed hands now to someone named Alex...


yep I got the same email.


----------



## WSWD (Sep 25, 2017)

I got the same email as well. Though my credit card was charged, my license expired and was not renewed. So Alex or whomever is going to be getting a nice chargeback from MasterCard in the next day or two.


----------

